# Sierra in Carnaval mood :)



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all,


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helau Sierra!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh goodie, goodie....a Sierra collage! I just love these!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hey ladies! You're fast!!! hahahaha!!
I was still uploading another one


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sierra looks very pretty and festive in her feathers! I love that purple!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sierra is very beautiful in purple. I think I have asked you before, but I forget, What kind of Camera do you have? Your pictures are amazing!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sierra is so pretty! I love those deep dark eyes of hers!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Purple is definitely her color!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gotta love that tongue action!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Sierra is very beautiful in purple. I think I have asked you before, but I forget, What kind of Camera do you have? Your pictures are amazing!


Well, she should definitily look good in her mommy's favourite colour!!! 
I have a Canon EOS 400D  I always try to take the pictures outside....best light


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Enjoy Carnaval !! I had no idea it was celebrated in parts of Europe, thought it was only in S. America. The things we learn on this forum ! Sierra looks gorgeous & your photography is amazing, as always.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Suzanne...

Sierra needs a tierra!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sierra looks smashing!

Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree she definetly needs a Tiara !! It would just make it e...even more of a fashion Statement ..
This is a must for the calendar next year ...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures of a beautiful party girl!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures!!  She is one sweet dog who looks maaaaavelous in purple


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sierra is drop dead gorgeous. I love the pics!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I *love* your pictures!! Sierra is such a beautiful Diva!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amy

Also in the east part of the Netherlands were I live,we celebrate carneval.
But in the south much much more.
I don't like carneval.

Suzanne nice pictures!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzanne,
Sierra is absolutely beautiful in her purple boa. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute is that?! We're in the midst of Mardi Gras here in South Louisiana, and our floats look very much like the pics of the ones you posted. Do the float riders throw things to parade watchers in your part of the world? You wouldn't believe what people do down here to get beads, stuffed animals, cups, doubloons, etc. 

You guys would have loved the "Krewe of Barkus" parade that rolled last week. All dogs...all different kinds!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Kim..Did you take any photos of the dog parade???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

imamurph52 said:


> Kim..Did you take any photos of the dog parade???


unfortunately, no...i had my hands full with the 3 kids and trying to keep them close to me. You can check out pics on their website:

http://www.barkus.org/store/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&Itemid=52&gid=1


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Towards the German border, Germany and Belgium they throw sweets and little toys....ppl go crazy over it...really bizarre hahaha!!

This is a site of a Maastricht citizen, showing a good reflection of carnaval in Maastricht.... The big market-lady-doll is the symbol of Maastricht Carnaval... She rises on Sunday at 11.11 and comes down again Tuesday midnight, both with full ceremony..Tuesdaynight everyone is gathered on the central square where she is, and everyone cries when she comes down and Carnaval is over, and everyone walks to public transport, or walks home....

http://www.tonstegers.nl/carna2008/index.html
http://www.tonstegers.nl/carnavalinmestreech/index.html


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Does your Carnaval always take place before Ash Wednesday? Our kids always get off of school that week. I'd love to take them to see yours!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the pics of Sierra. Purple is her color.

Carnaval sounds fun. I don't know if I would like the crowds. I am not a crowd person. But I do love what the celebration means - living life with fun and laughter. We tend not to take the time to do these things.

Happy Carnavel.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, here's a piccie of my sisters and I in Carnaval mood 










We are dressed in many layers to keep warm! We celebrate Carnaval out in the streets not in a bars...downtown centre is full with people laughing, dancing, singing and talking to everyone, making new friendships...
Yes the bars and restaurants are often filled, but that's with the people who dress lightly and are only out there for flirtations....not for the fun and laughter of Carnaval....
It was great this years Carnaval, except for Tuesday, the weather was terrible....cold or wind does not bother anyone, but rain....rain is really a partpooper....

oh yes, our Carnaval is always before AshWednesday.....on AshWednesday you go to church and get a cross with carbon powder on your forehead to forgive your "sins".....
Carnaval is a result of ancient Celtic traditions of chasing away the evil spirits of dark wintertime.....when Catholic church failed to forbid this in their view hedon tradition in medieval times, they took over the festivity as being part of Catholic tradition and used Ash Wednesday for the people to be able to have all their sins forgiven.....
Nowadays there are special Carnaval sessions in Church where the pastors bless the people and fun marching bands to get through Carnaval safely.....

http://www.blamaasj.nl/home.htm here's a site of a famous Maastricht Carnaval only marching band.... press "Fotobook" for pictures....it's nothing professional the music these marching bands make, it's pure for fun....


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Is this like the New Orleans Mardi Gras or the English Shrove Tuesday (pancake day) or the Detroit, Mich. custom of eating (can't spell it) - pazsckis? (Very fattening but delicious filled buns) - in preparation for Lent?

Your white Hav with the purple boa are fabulous! 

Suzy


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

As far as I 've been told, it is similar to Mardi Gras, but then different hahahahaha

I mean, here, Carnaval traditions even differ per village!!! let alone per region.....

Here's a website friend of mine made in English to explain some in English...gosh, I'm even in one of the pictures....it's been years since that one was taken hahahaha

http://sjeng.onedot.nl/Raymond/carn_uk.htm


----------

